# CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro



## Valnarr (13. April 2012)

*CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Huhu,

ich suche für mein i5 2500k einen CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro, ich will bis zu 4-4,5 GHz übertakten. 
Mir ist es wichtig das er leise ist. Gibt es in dieser Preislage etwas sinnvolles? 

EKL Alpenföhn Triglav (Sockel 775/1156/1155/AM2/AM2+/AM3+/FM1) (84000000058) | Geizhals Deutschland

Denn wollte ich mir erst kaufen, mit Versand unter 30 Euro, dachte mir ist doch Top. Nun würdet ihr mir diesen empfehlen? 

Ach ja Gehäuse ist ein Sharkoon Tauron grün mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland

mfg


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Der Triglav ist ganz gut für den Preis!
Alternativ kann man sich noch einen Scythe Mine 2 ansehen:
Scythe Mine 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMN-2000) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## elohim (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Der Triglav ist schon gut für den Preis. Der Mine 2 mag noch nen Tick besser sein, dafür ist der Triglav kompakter und weist eine _deutlich_ bessere Verarbeitungsqualität auf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Schlecht aussehen tut er ja nicht und für die Aktion sollte er gut ausreichen. Hatte selbst schon genug ähnliche Kühler in Gebrauch habt


----------



## skyscraper (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Wie wärs mit einem be quiet! Shadow Rock Top Flow? Ist zwar etwas teurer aber ziemlich gut.


----------



## Charly313 (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. B (Sockel 775/754/939/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000018) | Geizhals Deutschland

WLP nicht vergessen di dabei ist ist *******:

Arctic Cooling MX-4, 4g Spritze | Geizhals Deutschland

Hab ich in der selben Konfig.!! Ist super!!

Kühlt meinen Pentium 4 auf 34°C im Idle und unter Last auf 42°C!! Pentium 4 Serie wurde immer recht warm!


----------



## elohim (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem be quiet! Shadow Rock Top Flow? Ist zwar etwas teurer aber ziemlich gut.


 
es gibt ungefähr 100 teurere gute Kühler  wieso sollt eman gerade den Shadow rock Top Flow nehmen ?


----------



## skyscraper (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Z.B. Weil der im Test von PCGH gut abgeschnitten hat, nicht so hoch ist etc.


----------



## elohim (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

und wieso ist die geringe Höhe ein Vorteil? 
Ein Tower Kühler ist erfahrungsgemäss immer vorzuziehen bei ausreichendem Platz.... Gerade im Gehäuse staut sich mit einem Topflow Kühler bei großer Abwärme gerne mal die Hitze, was im PCGH Testaufbau übrigens nicht berücksichtigt wird.


----------



## skyscraper (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Stimmt, aber so werden die Bauteile rund um den Prozzi mitgekühlt.


----------



## elohim (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

was auch nicht hilft wenn die CPU zu heiss wird.  
Im ernst, VRM und RAM reicht eigentlich ein 'normaler Airflow' im Gehäuse. 
Bei den Taktungen/Spannungen, bei denen die VRM extra Kühlung benötigten, da würde der Shadow Rock vermutlich eh nicht mehr mitmachen.


----------



## skyscraper (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Ist OK.


----------



## elohim (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

sorry, manchmal reisst es mich hin und ich versuche ernsthaft Dinge auszudiskutieren wenn ich Unfug lese und belasse es nicht bei den üblichen Einzeilern.  
Gruß


----------



## Valnarr (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Also die Höhe ist mir egal, hab mir nicht umsonst das Gehäuse gekauft, da hab ich genug Platz.


----------



## Charly313 (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Nimm den Alpenföhn Groß Clock´ner!!


----------



## Valnarr (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*



Charly313 schrieb:


> Nimm den Alpenföhn Groß Clock´ner!!


 
Besitzt du ihn selber? Wie ist er in Hinsicht auf die Lautstärke und Kühlleistung oder hast du einen Testbericht eventuell ?

Und der Scythe Mine 2 gefällt mir um ehrlich zu sein gar nicht. :<


----------



## elohim (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

also so für mittleres Übertakten ist der ne sehr gute Wahl in meinen Augen. Und die Verarbeitung und die Robustheit ist deutlich besser als fast alles sonstige in der Preisklasse, falls du darauf Wert legen solltest.

edit: Triglav> Groß Glockner


----------



## Charly313 (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*



Charly313 schrieb:


> EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. B (Sockel 775/754/939/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000018) | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> WLP nicht vergessen di dabei ist ist *******:
> 
> ...



Habe ich bereits geschrieben!

Wofür gibts ??

Mom:

Let me google that for you


----------



## Valnarr (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Klar kann ich google und mich durch 100 Seiten durchschlagen, manchmal hat aber einer ne gute und übersichtliche Seite wo ich vielleicht nie drauf gekommen wäre und wo alles schön erklärt ist. :<


----------



## elohim (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

es gibt keinen direkten Vergleich zwischen den beiden Kühlern, da der GC schon recht alt ist.
Allerdings war der GC auch noch nie ein wahnsinnig überragender Kühler. Nehmen werden die sich also beide vermutlich nicht so wahnsinnig viel, wobei der Triglav ganz sicher deutlich hochwertigerer verarbeitet ist.


----------



## Charly313 (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Hier erstmal ein Diagramm:

http://www.pcmasters.de/hardware/review/ekl-alpenfoehn-gross-clockner/3.html

Der beste Kühler!!

Davon die nächsten Seiten mal lesen! Der Alpenföhn Groß Clock´ner spielt immer ganz weit vorne mit!

Fazit:

EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clock´ner : PCMasters



> Mit den durchweg guten Ergebnissen, welche der Alpenföhn Groß Clock´ner  in diesem Test abliefern konnte, rückt dieser CPU-Kühler mit in die  derzeitige Spitzengruppe der *High-End Kühler*. Dabei ist das Verhältnis  zwischen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke oberhalb des mittleren  Lüfter-Drehzahlbereiches wirklich gut. Dank der mitgelieferten  Lüfter-Drehzahlsteuerung lässt sich dieses Verhältnis in einem Bereich  von 530 bis 1130 UpM individuell einstellen. Allerdings wird dies in  vielen Fällen gar nicht notwendig sein, da der Lüfter selbst bei einer  maximalen Betriebsspannung von 12 VDC noch sehr leise ist. Die  Installation auf Sockel AM2 ist einfach durchzuführen und auch das  LGA775 Befestigungsmodul macht einen guten Eindruck. Bei einem  Stückpreis von derzeit 29,90€ (28.03.07) können wir diesen CPU-Kühler  wirklich jedem empfehlen, der keine Kompromisse haben will.


----------



## Valnarr (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Ich hau mal noch einen in die Runde, den hier wollte ich mir zu erst kaufen EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029) | Geizhals Deutschland
nun war ich aber hier nicht so sicher, weil er schon einige Jahre alt ist.


----------



## elohim (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Ich würd den Triglav nehmen, dann den Brocken, dann den GC.
Aber wie gesagt, kannste nach GEschmack entscheiden, da gibts keine gigantischen Unterschiede, zumal deine Anprüche nicht sonderlich hoch sind.

Ich hau auch nochmal ein paar in die Runde, die was taugen:

Prolimatech Panther (Sockel 1155/1156/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master Hyper 412S (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (RR-H412-13FK-R1) | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright True Spirit (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals Deutschland
Xigmatek Balder-SD1283 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (CAC-SXHH3-U06) | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMG-2100) | Geizhals Deutschland
Titan Hati (Sockel 775/1155/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (TTC-NC15TZ/KU(RB)) | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax ETS-T40-TB (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+) | Geizhals Deutschland
Zalman CNPS 10X Performa (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland


such dir was schönes aus


----------



## Valnarr (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Er soll halt Leise sein, das ist der Hauptanspruch und ich möcht bis 4 - 4.5 GHz übertakten (das hat hier einer mit dem Boxed Kühler gemacht ^^) 

Thermalright True Spirit (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals Deutschland hier hatte ich gelesen das der mitgelieferte Lüfter sehr laut sein soll, weil den wollte ich mir auch erst holen. 

Nun so wie es aussieht werde ich aber wohl doch den EKL Alpenföhn Triglav (Sockel 775/1156/1155/AM2/AM2+/AM3+/FM1) (84000000058) | Geizhals Deutschland holen, da werd ich sicher nichts falsch machen.  

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Ich sage es mal so, hatte auf meiner CPU den Scythe Mugen 3, Xigmatek HDT 1284C Achilles und den Thermalright Macho drauf mit wirklich keine gravierende Unterschiede. Es wäre schon je nach Lüfter ein jammern auf höchsten Niveau


----------



## skyscraper (14. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Hab ich was überlesen oder warum nimmst du nicht die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, den HR-02 Macho? Passt der nicht? Oder ist er dir zu teuer? Oder ist der garnicht mehr so gut?


----------



## reQiin (14. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

ich würd dir auch den HR-02 Macho empfehlen
die paar Euro mehr lohnen sich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Hab ich was überlesen oder warum nimmst du nicht die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, den HR-02 Macho? Passt der nicht? Oder ist er dir zu teuer? Oder ist der garnicht mehr so gut?



Falls du mich meinst, ja der Macho ist noch drauf und mein Gehäuse hat ja Platz satt. Ich hatte / habe die Kühler der Reihenfolge nach in Betrieb gehabt für etliche Wochen, nur waren die Unterschiede bei mir nicht so gravierend ( 2 - 3 °C )


----------



## Valnarr (14. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Wegen 2-3 °C geb ich keine 15 Euro mehr aus.^^ 

Was halt blöd ist, sind die Versandskosten... leider kosten im naheliegenden Computerladen die Lüfter um die 10 Euro mehr im schnitt, macht also auch kein Sinn sie dort zu kaufen.


----------



## Charly313 (14. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Nimm den Groß Clockner! Kannst dir ja mal die Bewertungen auf Alternate und Minfactory durchlesen!


----------



## black-wizard (16. April 2012)

Oder den Alpenfön Brocken


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (16. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Der Triglav soll wirklich gut&leise sein...dazu sieht er noch schick aus 

Ebenfalls noch okay ist der Enermax-T40A  
Wie ist der Prolimatech Panther und der coolermaster 412s?


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. April 2012)

Hab auch einen Groß Glockner und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Hab ihn allerdings genommen, weil er bei Amazon nicht viel teurer war als im Geizhals Preisvergleich (was für viele andere Kühler nicht galt) und ich bei Amazon keine Versandkosten habe. (+gratis Expressversand als Prime Mitglied)

Der Groß Glockner ist halt nicht vernickelt und man kann nur einen Lüfter verbauen, mich stört das allerdings nicht. 
Ach ja: ich wollte einen Kühler der nach hinten bläßt, was bei AMD nicht immer so ist.


----------



## Valnarr (18. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Huhu,

also ich hatte mich für EKL Alpenföhn Triglav (Sockel 775/1156/1155/AM2/AM2+/AM3+/FM1) (84000000058) | Geizhals Deutschland

Er kam heute an und hab ihn dann auch gleich eingebaut.

Der Einbau war mehr als einfach. (hab nen großes Gehäuse, brauchte kein MoBo ausbauen)
Nun beim Starten hatte mein i5 2500k auf Standard Takt 24-27 Grad(mit Boxed war ich immer bei mind. 34), dann hab ich gleich mal prime95 durchlaufen lassen, nach 5 Minuten ist meine CPU bei 41 Grad. Denke mal kann sich sehen lassen.

Sieht gut aus und Leise ist er auch soweit. Also für 28 Euro mit Versand (über Amazon) kann man nicht mehr erwarten. 

Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## skyscraper (18. April 2012)

Schön.


----------



## Xibit1990 (19. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

bisschen mehr hast du den MACHO HR-02









EDit: hmmm schön, dass du den Triglav geholt hast.
Viel Spaß noch 
MFG


----------



## elohim (19. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Finde halt grad auch die Verarbeitung top für das geld. Ist bei einem Kühler schon schön, wenn da nicht direkt alles verbiegt, wenn man den ein paar mal umgebaut hat.


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (19. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter für max 30 Euro*

Kannst du beschreiben, wie er Lautstärkemässig ist und deine Restlichen Komponenten nennen? Danke


----------



## illousion (20. April 2012)

Wieso hat niemand den ac freezer xtreme empfohlen? :o ist billig leise und tdp bis 165w wenn ich mich nicht irre :o)


----------

